# Here's Looking at Ya ......



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)

here is the lil one from last night ....


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jan 27, 2015)

I think your post had a lapse of no-pictureitis 
The first one is so cute, though!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I think your post had a lapse of no-pictureitis
> The first one is so cute, though!


couple trays down another "CherryHead" Pipin' .....a 2-for 1 night ...


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2015)

Oh I love love this picture. What a great capture.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Oh I love love this picture. What a great capture.


I thought it was a nice shot as well! ......plus going to be one "purty" Hypo~


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 27, 2015)

I think it would look nice in the calendar....


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 27, 2015)

Couple more on the way .....another Cherry From Queen and Neat~o One from Gemma....


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2015)

Has the peeping Tom (the one in the first picture) gotten himself out so we can see all of him yet?


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 28, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> Has the peeping Tom (the one in the first picture) gotten himself out so we can see all of him yet?


Well J' ....he's working on it ...



and these guys didn't waste anytime ....


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Incredibly beautiful!!


----------



## gingerbee (Jan 28, 2015)

So pretty!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 28, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


>


This is the 2016 calender shot! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks Bo' ...... I thought a Neat~o Shot too!


----------



## pam (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome pictures


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2015)

pam said:


> Awesome pictures


Email me ..
JD~


----------



## kathyth (Jan 29, 2015)

What a great shot! That sweet little " eye". That's some serious work; getting out of the egg. Good grief!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jan 31, 2015)

Great picture!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like the peeper has some interesting markings. They are just all so precious.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 31, 2015)

bouaboua said:


> This is the 2016 calender shot! ! ! ! ! ! !



My thinking, too!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 1, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Thanks Bo' ...... I thought a Neat~o Shot too!


Perfect for 2016 January! ! ! !!


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 1, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> My thinking, too!


Perfect for 2016 January! ! ! !

You and me!! Two vote already! ! ! 

I know, I'm bit early! ! ! ! !


----------

